# Help me figure out why my Giant Asian



## Skcib (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi guys I was just hoping you all could help me figure some things out. I had my Giant Asian mantis pass yesterday and I’m unsure why. I had her for probably 2 weeks. I was feeding her a few fruit flys a day. Her enclosure has 2 live plants w/ creature soil as the substrate, but has a drainage layer and no visible mold. I misted it once a day. I found her on the ground struggling to move, and she subsequently died a few days later. Attached is a picture of her corpse, do those black things on the abdomen have anything to do w it? I’m a first time owner, thanks for the help.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 14, 2019)

Sorry to read your mantis died

How old was she? Do you know her instar?


----------



## hysteresis (Sep 15, 2019)

Those black lines are normal. Don't consider those.

Sometimes there's an obvious reason in this kind of death. But usually there's not.

Mold doesn't have to be visible to be fatal. Mold in its respiratory spiracles is fatal.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 15, 2019)

It could have been a failed molt too. It's possible that she couldn't split her old exoskeleton.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 17, 2019)

how old was it?


----------

